# ada wannabe stand



## wearsbunnyslippers (14 Apr 2010)

i decided to try my hand at making my own one, how hard could it be seriously, a little bit of ply, some laminate and there we go...

here are the pieces cut and layed out, two pieces on top.







all the pieces assembled, the joins were all glued and screwed and biscuited






the obligatory ada front strip


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (14 Apr 2010)

i found the exact right color formica:






body mostly finished

i just need to wire up the light fitting inside


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (14 Apr 2010)

last pics of the body...

all the laminate on and trimmed:






light fitting, not wired up yet to come on when the door opens:






pic with the light on:






light on, main lights off, looked like a google sketchup rendering, so i couldnt resit adding it here...






and now i need to make the doors and hang them.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Apr 2010)

Impressive stuff, the only detail missing is the holes on the side are circled and the ADA cabinets are not 
Looking forward to seeing it complete, if not rude to ask, how much have you spent on the cabinet?


----------



## AdAndrews (14 Apr 2010)

Looks amazing, just wish i was as good at DIY as you obviously are, the light mounted inside is a nice feature also.

Adam


----------



## nry (14 Apr 2010)

Nice work!  Wondered on one of these myself, managed to build a pretty decent sub enclosure for the car and the principle is kind of the same


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2010)

Nice work! Would you mind giving an idea for the sort of cost involved with building a great looking stand like this?


----------



## Always Broke (14 Apr 2010)

Nice Job. I bet trimming the Formica was fun. I guess you are not in the UK with those power sockets on the wall.
Did you use a router with a bearing to trim it. 

Simon


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (15 Apr 2010)

i bought a router, which i have been wanting to get for ages anyway for other projects, and i got that at 40% discount at a closing sale

the other electric tools i have used so far:

table saw
circular saw
drill
biscuit cutter
belt sander

you can get away without using most of those if you get the hardware shop to cut the wood for you...

this has cost:

2 sheets of 18mm ply @ Â£20 each
1 sheet of storm grey formica @ Â£72
4 hinges, screws, biscuits, hinge cup cutter, etc. Â£20
1 tin of contact Â£6
a laminate router bit Â£20

Â£128 in total 

the 90cm ada stand is around Â£600 so quite a saving 

thanks adam!

@nry - putting the cabinet together was the easy part, trimming the laminate was the hard part.

@steve - lookup ^

@alwaysbroke - i am in south africa. trimming the laminate sucked, i cut myself loads, had to learn to use the router with the bearing bit, not a good idea to learn on the actual cabinet... i will be making another one in future with less mistakes. i thought i could cover up some imperfections with the laminate, but it is super unforgiving and highlights them instead of covering them up. it seems logical after the fact, but for aesthetics it is really important to get the order of the gluing right. a laminate rasp also came in handy for when i did not want to use the router...


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (15 Apr 2010)

My wife will be most upset if she ever saw this... I have been using the "but every bodies home build stand looks more functional than aesthetically pleasing line" for years... This cabinet would ruin that lie 

Nice work...

Also, did you say you were going to rig the light to come on automatically when the cabinet doors open? If so, any pointers how?

Cheers,


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (15 Apr 2010)

thanks kosh!

i was thinking about just using a switch like in a fridge or car door, i am sure these are easily available from spares places. when the door is closed the door pushes against the switch which breaks the circuit so the light goes off, when it opens a spring inside pushes the switch out and completes the circuit so the light comes on. then just take the wires and run them through the switch and then to the plug. 

something like this:






it probably wont look very pretty, but i can always make a little enclosure or something, it will also be inside where you wont see it, and the convenience should far outweigh how it looks


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jun 2010)

ive fitted much muuuch smaller neater looking things like this to wardrobes, ill ask tomorrow where we got them from.  

Nice build


----------

